# Outdoor paphs for los angeles, zone 10b



## prismane (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi I am interested in expanding my paph collection as I want to grow more plants outdoors. My goal is to expand my paph collection and get plants that I wouldn't have to keep indoors. Would any of the cooler growing parvis or any multiflorals be sensible? Thanks!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2019)

Armeniacum can supposedly tolerate a light freeze (I think when kept dry).


----------

